# cylindrical hoppers by lionel



## Wtmflyer (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought 4 cylidrical hoppers manufactured by Lionel recently from Charles Ro. When I tried to run them they went off the track at the flyer curves. The trucks appear to be scale and I have hi rail. I called Charles Ro and they told me (not nicely) that this was Lionel's problem and gave me Lionel's repair center's phone number. The folks at Lionel wanted to see the cars as they have not seen any yet.I find it difficult to believe that the repair center has not seen these cars before.I sent off the cars. I wanted others to be aware of this problem. I'll let you know the result when I hear from Lionel


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wtmflyer said:


> I bought 4 cylidrical hoppers manufactured by Lionel recently from Charles Ro. When I tried to run them they went off the track at the flyer curves. The trucks appear to be scale and I have hi rail. I called Charles Ro and they told me (not nicely) that this was Lionel's problem and gave me Lionel's repair center's phone number. The folks at Lionel wanted to see the cars as they have not seen any yet.I find it difficult to believe that the repair center has not seen these cars before.I sent off the cars. I wanted others to be aware of this problem. I'll let you know the result when I hear from Lionel


I wonder if the wheel flange is making them jump. 
I have no S but I am also wondering might the car be too long for the radius of the curve?

I had to look up Charles Ro. 
They sound like a place to stay away from if they can't be a little courteous in replying to customer complaints.
When you say "the folks" at Lionel have not seen any before, do you mean an outside shop that does repairs on Lionel or Lionel themselves? 
I find it hard to believe that the train they made has not been seen? 

Do you have to pay for the service? Mailing, repair, return mailing?


----------



## Wtmflyer (Feb 6, 2014)

*cylindrical hoppers*

The falange is small like scale wheels probably responsible for the jumping off track. My old track is not perfect admittedly.
Yes I had to pay for shipping to Lionel.
The person I spoke to is a Lionel repair tchnician. I could not believe that he had not seen these cars as yet. I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## Wtmflyer (Feb 6, 2014)

The cylindrical hoppers were defective according to the Lionel technician . The trucks were defective and needed repair. . One hopper was so defective that they are refunding my money. I wanted word to get out so that people are aware of the problem


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up....


----------

